# Panasonic Developing GH5 With 4K 60p/50p Video Recording



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 19, 2016)

```
<em>Digital Single Lens Mirrorless Camera [DSLM] LUMIX GH5 Featuring ‘6K PHOTO</em></p>
<p><strong>Cologne, Germany (September 19, 2016)</strong> – Panasonic today announced that it is in development of a new Digital Single Lens Mirrorless (DSLM) Camera LUMIX GH5 that is capable of recording smooth, high-precision 4K 60p/50p and faithful 4:2:2 10-bit 4K video for the first time in the world. It also features ‘6K PHOTO’<span style="font-size: 13.3333px;"> </span>which extracts approx 18-megapixel still images from ultra-high-quality video with approx. 9 times the pixel count of Full-HD. The new LUMIX GH5 is scheduled for commercialization and introduction to the global market in early 2017.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Panasonic has been committed to the development of innovative digital cameras under the theme “Create a New Photo Culture in the Digital Era.” The world’s first Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera LUMIX DMC-G1 was introduced in 2008<sup class="green">*4</sup> and the subsequent DMC-GH1 achieved the world’s first Full HD video recording in 2009.</p>
<p>In 2014, Panasonic introduced the DMC-GH4, which realized 4K 30p/25p video recording for the first time in the industry<sup class="green">*6</sup>. At the same time, Panasonic proposed a new and unique method of photography called ‘4K PHOTO’ which allows users to capture fleeting photographic moments that even the eyes cannot catch, by using super-fast 4K resolution video frames at 30 fps that can be saved as high-quality photos. As a result, the DMC-GH4 is highly acclaimed for its exceptional hybrid performance in both photography and videography by a wide range of professional users worldwide – not only photographers but also cinematographers in the film production field, as well as emerging photo/video-hybrid creators.</p>
<p>By advancing Panasonic technologies, such as digital signal processing and heat dissipation, and packing them into the compact, lightweight body of a Digital Single Lens Mirrorless camera, the LUMIX GH5 enables 4K 60p/50p and 4:2:2 10-bit 4K video recording, which has never before been achieved <sup class="green">*1</sup>. With this unprecedented video recording performance, Panasonic aims to further capitalize on the strength that it has achieved in the film production industry.</p>
<p>In the LUMIX GH5, the conventional ‘4K PHOTO’ function is dramatically advanced to form ‘6K PHOTO’ which lets the user cut a still image out of ultra-high-quality approx.18-megapixel video with approx. 9 times the pixel count than Full-HD. Taking advantage of its high-speed, long-time burst shooting capability, spur-of-the-moment shots can be saved in beautiful photos with higher resolution that complies with larger-sized printing by substantially increasing the resolution from approx.8-megapixel (4K PHOTO) to approx.18-megapixel (6K PHOTO). Furthermore, approx.8-megapixel 4K Photo images can be captured at a super-fast 60 fps.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Sep 19, 2016)

Anyone finding info on ISO range and low-light performance? That was one of my main gripes with previous versions and why I never really liked this camera for full-time use.


----------



## dreamwood (Sep 19, 2016)

bsbeamer said:


> Anyone finding info on ISO range and low-light performance? That was one of my main gripes with previous versions and why I never really liked this camera for full-time use.



The new 6K photo feature implies that they've increased the resolution which affects the sensitivity negatively (smaller pixels & "wasted" light between the pixels). Considering that they've certainly worked on the low light capabilities, I assume that it might end up very close to the GH4, probably marginally better.

I think it's sad that Panasonic don't produce DSLMs with sensors larger than micro four thirds. I loved the idea of the GH4 when it came out - until I realized how tiny the sensor was. And then the a7s came along. Sold my 6D, got the a7s early last year, and I'm very happy with it, yet a little disappointed in Sony for not including such great internal recording capabilities as the GH4 and 5 provide, and extremely disappointed that Canon completely abandoned indie filmmakers using DSLRs - Canon RAISED this new generation, and now they don't bother to release ONE model to fit their needs. They could provide a full frame mirrorless, or at least a 5D4 that actually addresses filmmakers' needs. After a million years they adapted 4K in their DSLRs - but only using that tiny sensor portion. In terms of image quality that makes sense (as opposed to the line skipping they used before), but it's great rubbish for a full frame camera.
No one needs 30MP in the Mark IV when there's the 5Ds just freshly released! Canon has a hungry indie filmmaker market, but fail greatly in providing a powerful video tool for these customers, and marketing wise they fail by not setting apart the 5Ds and 5D Mark IV. Both cameras make sense alone, but not as two different versions of the same line, released within less than a year by the same manufacturer, while the whole segment of sensitivity and video is completely ignored. That's as if Sony had released the a7 and a7r, but no a7s - but it's much more dramatic considering that Canon were the inventors of decent video in DSLRs, and considering that both a7 and a7r at least featured appropriate video features (measured by the prevalent standard at the time of release).

The Mark IV could have provided a lower MP count, therefore achieving legendary low light capabilities and performing a full sensor readout resulting in super clean full frame 4K footage like the a7s (or better, given that the a7s sensor is two years old!), but recording internally at higher data rates which would have given it a much desired edge over Sony! But apparently Canon does not really care about filmmakers on a budget (or those that simply prefer compact tools) - you either join the C series (which is a joke for the price, as I recently discovered looking at the spec sheets), or you get a great stills camera that could be one hell of a film camera, but was deliberately designed not to.


----------



## CanoKnight (Sep 20, 2016)

4k / 60p = drool .. Now you know why I held off on buying the 5d4. In terms of video the 5d4 is a joke (Only 1080p through hdmi.. are you serious ? ). Indies have been waiting for the GH5 and for good reason.

I bought a brand new 5D3 from ebay a few months ago (using a link from CR to do my bit to support the site : ), and I already have a 7d2. I don't need any more Canon cameras. But I can see a GH5 in my future.


----------



## asl (Sep 20, 2016)

CanoKnight said:


> 4k / 60p = drool .. Now you know why I held off on buying the 5d4. In terms of video the 5d4 is a joke (Only 1080p through hdmi.. are you serious ? ). Indies have been waiting for the GH5 and for good reason.
> 
> I bought a brand new 5D3 from ebay a few months ago (using a link from CR to do my bit to support the site : ), and I already have a 7d2. I don't need any more Canon cameras. But I can see a GH5 in my future.



It is not only the 5d4 that is joke in terms of video


----------

